# exhaust snork



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys im think im gonna try to do a exhaust snork on my HMF took the end cap off its 3-1/2" across need to find something for that and what size pipe looks best anybody out there do this


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was told the pipe is 2"
the pipe u need is 304 stainless.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

consider all this, i got it straight from HMF



> If you still want add a snorkel to your exhaust, make sure you support the snorkel by other means than just the endcap. You need a strap or mount running to the frame or rack to support the snorkel. Otherwise you will tear the endcap off the muffler. Also the packing inside the muffler will wear out at a faster rate than normal when used with a snorkel because of higher temperatures inside the muffler. Repacking will need to be performed more often.


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i was wondering which one sounds the best cause iwas thinking of doing the same


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> consider all this, i got it straight from HMF


u cant repack a swamp series. says there's no packing.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

bigbrute09 said:


> i was wondering which one sounds the best cause iwas thinking of doing the same


I personally don't like the sound of them or at least haven't heard one yet that I like. But I know some guys thinking about doing it as well just to help keep the water out if it dies when deep.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> u cant repack a swamp series. says there's no packing.


who said anything about swamp series?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i guess I did. i had assumed when he said HMF he was going to make his own snork for his swamp series instead of buying it.
SORRY!! 

he only said HMF


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry about that its a utility series and yes if it dies, just dont want water in the motor ,you know what im talking about


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i say go for it, just make sure you support it off the back rack somehow!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

All you need for support is 1 U-bolt...Drill two holes through your rack, run a U-bolt around the snork then through the rack and it will not go anywhere...Solid as the rack is...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I am seriously considering this since I sucked some water in the pipe after foolishly diving off into 6' of swamp water. My main concern is the heat of the extension. Is it gonna burn my girlfriend if she simply bumps it or not.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It gets pretty dang hot. Get some exhaust wrap. She'll be ok then.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

fried back: it's what's for dinner


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've melted several ice chests on my pipe. Yea it gets hot!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> fried back: it's what's for dinner


haha!! nice!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

BigP said:


> fried back: it's what's for dinner


:haha: She would kill me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> :haha: She would kill me.


I dont want to be around when any of that happend... lol... hey dont forget to get you some oil filters...


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a local exhaust shop do mine. I used a 31/2x2 washer and drilled the holes off of the factory end cap. Had them weld the 2in pipe to the washer and he welded me a support from the back rack. All he used for the support was a u bolt and an exhaust hanger. Here's a pic of it. Sorry for the size, it was the only way I could get a close up shot because I sold the bike.


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

how did it sound


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

It was relly loud and got louder the longer it stayed on there. If your gonna snorkel your exhaust i would suggest going with a quieter exhaust. JMHO. It gets really annoying being right behind your head.


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea im gonna do mine like that and probly try to use gasket material behind washer so i dont have to fight it to take it off or on


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the tip but the bad thing is that i already have a hmf utility


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you can still put an exhaust snorkel on a utility. i've seen it done. i know who sells the part. its e-z


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> you can still put an exhaust snorkel on a utility. i've seen it done. i know who sells the part. its e-z


I´m interested in this part, can you tell us where to get it?

thanks


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

if you put an exhaust snorkel.....be prepared for it to be loud...:rockn:.i just got done doing mine.....i made a stainless steel bracket so it uses the same 3 screws from hmf.....and i welded a piece to the back rack.....it can come off and have the hmf tip back on in minutes.....



here is a short clip of how it sounds.....

http://entertainment.webshots.com/video/3026717640103835522HVypht


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> if you put an exhaust snorkel.....be prepared for it to be loud...:rockn:.i just got done doing mine.....i made a stainless steel bracket so it uses the same 3 screws from hmf.....and i welded a piece to the back rack.....it can come off and have the hmf tip back on in minutes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds pretty cool, one question: I´m just about to build an audiopipe, do you use schedule 40 PVC?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

i bought the audiopipe.....offroad systems....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. sch 40 pvc or sewer pipe


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an exhaust snork for my HMF utility and it is very loud, so word of advice get the biggest diameter pipe you can get for the snorkel when you take it to the exhaust shop. The bigger diameter the quieter it will be because it will allow for more space for the air to flow.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

mississippimud3 said:


> I have an exhaust snork for my HMF utility and it is very loud, so word of advice get the biggest diameter pipe you can get for the snorkel when you take it to the exhaust shop. The bigger diameter the quieter it will be because it will allow for more space for the air to flow.


OK thanks for the advice, I will consider it when making the mod in the near future


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my swamp series with snorkel+extension is loud. it almost gets annoying.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

here is a pic of the the exhaust snorkel part for a hmf I bought one on ebay and made some copies


----------

